# Benefits of DP/DR



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

My greatest battle with DP is with the philosophy that it has incurred in my mind, about the purpose of life, it's greater meaning, for which I have found no explanation outside evolution or religion, both which somehow manifest as unsatisfactory for me. I feel like I've been challenged to solve the great existential puzzle, and I can't back down (I've tried). But in this battle, I've gained such clarity and awareness. I feel often that I'm looking at everyday life of others with a top-down perspective. Like rats in a maze. Getting a job, going out with a girl/guy, making money, whatever it is seems easy, as if I understand the system. So why am I not rich? Motivation. It takes effort, which I simply don't care to do in my DP state. Nothing has true purpose, even getting rich or having the best girl/guy.

Nonetheless, I believe this clarity, and the philosophy of life I've acquired, has been beneficial. So to me, there has been some advantage of getting DP/DR. It's been too long now, and I want out, and when I do wake up, I believe that I will be able to live my life differently with what I've learnt. Moreover, DP/DR also allows us to deal with otherwise emotionally intense situations. I picture sometimes if aliens would invade, or if WW3 would break out - I think I'd be able to deal with it with a clear mind, and do the right decisions. Heck, sometimes I almost believe that there is a purpose to DP, which is to prepare certain individuals for such an event so that we can help the rest. Do any of you feel this way, and have you found other advantages to having DP/DR (and yes, I am aware that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages for most)? Is there a purpose to our condition?


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

Kill yourself, please.


----------



## DrNightmare (Oct 13, 2011)

Try looking into the concept of "star children," might provide you with some mild entertainment.

DP/DR wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't coupled with extreme anxiety/depression. I believe it's depression which kills our motivation, not DP/DR.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't find any benefits from Dp/DR.


----------

